# What do you do for a living?



## mrmikk (Feb 15, 2007)

What do you do for a living, we have a fairly varied array of members on this site I am sure. 

You don't have to be specific, just your job role or type.

I'm in the financial/legal field.


----------



## phoenix (Feb 15, 2007)

AO+


----------



## Adam (Feb 15, 2007)

Mechanic/ child raiser/ herp breeder.


----------



## Kaotic (Feb 15, 2007)

forner nursing student now child care worker


----------



## Dan123 (Feb 15, 2007)

aquarium/reptile store worker


----------



## maculosis_mandy (Feb 15, 2007)

Ive been a disabled carer specialising in quadriplegics for 16 years


----------



## cuddlykylie (Feb 15, 2007)

Animal carer and house keeper


----------



## raxor (Feb 15, 2007)

Currently employed as an "investigator" at Australia Post.. really a glorified term for admin.

If you want to wrought $50 from AP, PM me and I'll tell you how ;-)


----------



## hodges (Feb 15, 2007)

skool...and reptile keeper lol.
cheers
brad


----------



## horsenz (Feb 15, 2007)

we are both paramedics


----------



## whiteyluvsrum (Feb 15, 2007)

mortarman, need abit more school time brad! lol


----------



## Mr_48Volts (Feb 15, 2007)

Radio DJ/Programmer and musician.


----------



## Rennie (Feb 15, 2007)

I'm a qualified pastry chef, but gave that up a couple years ago, currently a security supervisor.


----------



## whiteyluvsrum (Feb 15, 2007)

phoenix said:


> AO+



cant say that one till after 9:30!


----------



## garthy (Feb 15, 2007)

TAFE teacher 'Metal Fab and Welding'


----------



## garthy (Feb 15, 2007)

the AO+ sounds really interesting????


----------



## dragons75 (Feb 15, 2007)

MaIntenance man at an aged care facility


----------



## freddy (Feb 15, 2007)

farmhand on two diff. farms *plus *just got accepted into the airforce


----------



## cyclamen (Feb 15, 2007)

i'm gonna spoil it, i aint telling


----------



## mitchdiamond (Feb 15, 2007)

I'm still at school.


----------



## happy_life (Feb 15, 2007)

Pathology Collector and Dental Nurse


----------



## chaps76 (Feb 15, 2007)

Im a council worker (parks, reserves, gardens).....


----------



## Magpie (Feb 15, 2007)

Domestic engineer


----------



## Adzo (Feb 15, 2007)

Chef


----------



## DrNick (Feb 15, 2007)

Dentist :shock: 
Father  
Part time musician


----------



## Meechee (Feb 15, 2007)

Real Estate Principal


----------



## Jen (Feb 15, 2007)

Egg Collector, and in training for childcare worker.


----------



## rumpig (Feb 15, 2007)

whiteyluvsrum said:


> cant say that one till after 9:30!




cant wait till 9:30 lol


----------



## Clairebear (Feb 15, 2007)

Music teacher and muso.


----------



## rumpig (Feb 15, 2007)

sorry truck driver


----------



## Mangy_Wombat (Feb 15, 2007)

pen pusher and bean counter


----------



## brettmo (Feb 15, 2007)

Studying Cert IV in I.T on the job at a local credit union


----------



## aww yeah (Feb 15, 2007)

degree in wildlife biology and anim behaviour and welfare also a degree in vet tech so basically i study for a living. will eventually be a vet


----------



## raptor (Feb 15, 2007)

Tattoo Artist, former military, general kilt-wearing idiot.


----------



## spilota_variegata (Feb 15, 2007)

I ping pong between gardener and cook. Everyone at my work does the same - we have very nice gardens


----------



## gaara (Feb 15, 2007)

Video Editor extraordinare!


----------



## cement (Feb 15, 2007)

Builder and teach martial art


----------



## wichita (Feb 15, 2007)

Programmer / Lecturer / Dad


----------



## Saz (Feb 15, 2007)

I.T Support


----------



## cma_369 (Feb 15, 2007)

Im a hsc student who is studying for a half yearly chemistry exam tomorrow:|


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Feb 15, 2007)

Storeman


----------



## Sdaji (Feb 15, 2007)

Sdaji


----------



## reptalica (Feb 15, 2007)

Ahhh electrical retail...like Harvey Norman's but we do insurance replacements. Sooooo "plug time", if anyone needs TV's, fridges, etc etc etc please pm and guaranteed to be looked after.

My g/f well traditionally is known as the finance minister BUT shes a restaurant manager / duty manager at a local suburban hotel here in Melbourne.

Hmmmm free Jagermeister Bombs.....


----------



## angel_saza (Feb 15, 2007)

I'm currently in my 2nd year studying Animal Science at Adelaide Uni. I also work at a pets paradise store, which is closing soon, so i have to find another pet store that will take me.. hopefully they have lots of reptile/frog stuff i can buy cheap! WOO!


----------



## millzy555 (Feb 15, 2007)

ok my turn, currently studying Environmental Science (2nd year) at Latrobe Uni, Bundoora/ Melbourne. Work at Safeway, so lots of free fruit/veg (produce dept.)


----------



## snakesrule (Feb 15, 2007)

native wildlife controller


----------



## Rennie (Feb 15, 2007)

Sdaji said:


> Sdaji



Interesting, I've occasionally thought about doing some Sdajiing work.
What does Sdajiing involve? Does it pay well?


----------



## Chris89 (Feb 15, 2007)

Studying Information Technolgouy and Part Time Eagle Boy.. lol


----------



## spilota_variegata (Feb 15, 2007)

A few years ago I had an offer to work in the Adult industry, but I didn't measure up to the job


----------



## cyclamen (Feb 15, 2007)

spilota_variegata said:


> A few years ago I had an offer to work in the Adult industry, but I didn't measure up to the job



you always make me smile. lol.


----------



## Auzlizardking (Feb 15, 2007)

Landscaper / Reptile enclosure builder / shop owner / all round jack of all trades


----------



## gumleaf (Feb 15, 2007)

permanent field agent for australian bureau of statistics


----------



## mrmikk (Feb 15, 2007)

melgalea said:


> i'm gonna spoil it, i aint telling


 
C'mon, spill it Mel


----------



## Vipercat (Feb 16, 2007)

Working in a Ten Pin Bowling center


----------



## Troy 1000 (Feb 16, 2007)

inventory controller resigned though and start as logistics coordinator in two weeks.


----------



## Mrs Mac (Feb 16, 2007)

I do the book keeping for my husbands carpentry business and student @ Ithaca studying basic and advanced in reptiles


----------



## Sammccarthy (Feb 16, 2007)

working at bunning but doing diploma in horticulture, but already have certificate 2.

sam.


----------



## djai (Feb 16, 2007)

Airport Security and Snake relocations


----------



## Hickson (Feb 16, 2007)

Super Moderator


----------



## jas468 (Feb 16, 2007)

Mac Operator in the Printing Game


----------



## munkee (Feb 16, 2007)

Chemical Engineer.


----------



## hodges (Feb 16, 2007)

whiteyluvsrum said:


> mortarman, need abit more school time brad! lol



lol, im ripping in to school this year , love p.e its soo fun,
cheers
brad


----------



## Hsut77 (Feb 16, 2007)

Financial Controller


----------



## slim6y (Feb 16, 2007)

jas468 said:


> Mac Operator in the Printing Game



Mac operator in the herping game (or is it the other way round... hmmmmm)


----------



## Mr feegle (Feb 16, 2007)

Stay home dad,
Also a respite carer for children with disabilitys (mainly Autism)


----------



## jas468 (Feb 16, 2007)

slim6y said:


> Mac operator in the herping game (or is it the other way round... hmmmmm)



One of the computer type at work and two of the scaley type at home.


----------



## Inkslinger (Feb 16, 2007)

raptor said:


> Tattoo Artist, former military, general kilt-wearing idiot.



Also Tattoo Artist, Mother Grandmother, RSM, and partner of kilt wearing idiot.


----------



## Jungletrans (Feb 16, 2007)

Accident Tow Truck Driver , on call 24-7 . Social life , what social life . We may meet by accident .


----------



## richard70au (Feb 16, 2007)

Im a retired, stay up late, sleep in, bum


----------



## Rosemary (Feb 16, 2007)

Clean rats, snakes and pythons


----------



## lanceinator (Feb 16, 2007)

My Avtar_says_it_all


----------



## Bryony (Feb 16, 2007)

lanceinator said:


> My Avtar_says_it_all


I want your job!!!!!!!!!!

Swap   

Research assistant - cancer research
Part-time party girl


----------



## slim6y (Feb 16, 2007)

Bryony said:


> Research assistant - cancer research
> Part-time party girl



Isn't that back to front? 

Part time research assistant full time party girl?


----------



## Bryony (Feb 16, 2007)

lol
When i win the lotto


----------



## TrueBlue (Feb 16, 2007)

retired surf bum, come professonal frolicer.


----------



## IsK67 (Feb 16, 2007)

I own a company and we do things with those computer things and the interweb thingamajig and storing stuff for people to find.

IsK


----------



## Chris1 (Feb 16, 2007)

retouch photos 4 magazines,...


----------



## Matty.B (Feb 16, 2007)

Zoo Keeper


----------



## IsK67 (Feb 16, 2007)

Chris1 said:


> retouch photos 4 magazines,...



Anyone/thing we may know?

IsK


----------



## gaara (Feb 16, 2007)

I am a well wisher, in that I dont wish any of you any specific harm.


----------



## Julie-anne (Feb 16, 2007)

I'm a nanny for two 12mnth old babies, a 2.5yo girl and a 3yo boy
I'm also at uni studying Teaching


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Feb 16, 2007)

wildlife contoll and animal shelter.
crowd control and security..(big events)
truck delivery driver,
father of teenagers,(the scariest job)


----------



## nightowl (Feb 16, 2007)

Musician (Singer/Guitarist and just learning Tenor Sax) 

Used to do Commercial Cleaning, Gardener, Greenkeeper, Kickboxing/Arnis instructor and general labouring/seasonal work. Plus a bit of tattooing on the side


----------



## bubba (Feb 16, 2007)

looking for part-time work, also going to be studying nursing soon


----------



## da_donkey (Feb 16, 2007)

I support single mothers ( strippers) its a hard job but somone has to do it:lol:


----------



## krissy78 (Feb 16, 2007)

Well where to begin... A jill of all trades

A chef
A cleaner
A taxi driver
A nurse 
A child carer

mmm! to sum it up

I'm a full time mum

oh and i am building reptile enclosures for my ever growing python collection


----------



## Aussie Python Lover (Feb 16, 2007)

ok lets see if i beat some peeps in here lol 
Ex army of 11yrs (hubby army of 7yrs)
mum of 2 kids (IMO thats a fulltime job)
29 and now a stay at home mum
Til we get posted then ill be back at work
oh and not to forget a reptile keeper


----------



## Veredus (Feb 16, 2007)

Studying Biological Science at UWS and working as a bar wench at an RSL


----------



## mickousley (Feb 16, 2007)

self employed working in constrution


----------



## Mayo (Feb 16, 2007)

I put the wet stuff on the hot stuff in a jelly bean suit.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Feb 16, 2007)

> I put the wet stuff on the hot stuff in a jelly bean suit.


oh,you work at wendys,joke..


----------



## Mayo (Feb 16, 2007)

No No not quite, More where the hail can kill you


----------



## Aussie Python Lover (Feb 16, 2007)

wat do u do mayo??


----------



## Mayo (Feb 16, 2007)

Funnily enough I work with your other half, or will if he get's to Oakey


----------



## salebrosus (Feb 16, 2007)

I'm a Development Assessment Planner.

Simone.


----------



## Aussie Python Lover (Feb 16, 2007)

cool he will be with ers/(firefighter) but they arent allowed to be called that anymore blah blah


----------



## Gordon (Feb 16, 2007)

exotic dancer / part time model


----------



## pythoness (Feb 16, 2007)

i sit here and talk to you lot all day hehehehehehe


----------



## Aussie Python Lover (Feb 16, 2007)

[email protected] GORDON uh huh right you told us u were a bar wench


----------



## IsK67 (Feb 16, 2007)

Mayo said:


> I put the wet stuff on the hot stuff in a jelly bean suit.



Who put the what in the where now?? :shock:

IsK


----------



## da_donkey (Feb 16, 2007)

Gordon said:


> exotic dancer / part time model


 
Pics or it didnt happen 


Donk


----------



## da_donkey (Feb 16, 2007)

phoenix said:


> AO+


 
Pics or it didnt happen 

Donk


----------



## Gordon (Feb 16, 2007)

Aussie Python Lover said:


> [email protected] GORDON uh huh right you told us u were a bar wench



Yep i am that too.. do it all same place


----------



## Mayo (Feb 16, 2007)

I'm with Da Donkey


----------



## jordo (Feb 16, 2007)

Dan123 said:


> aquarium/reptile store worker



Which one?


----------



## Vat69 (Feb 16, 2007)

By day I'm a mild-mannered uni student/tommorrow's well educated professional/lay-about evil goth hippy, no-good parasite of the government-depending on your political preference :lol:

But by night I'm a....mild mannered kitchen hand...*sigh*


----------



## falnyet (Feb 16, 2007)

Well im an accountant how exciting lol


----------



## croc_hunter_penny (Feb 16, 2007)

I have studied 3d Animation, Bar Service Practices, and Forklift Driving and decided they weren't for me :lol: and I'm currently studying Outdoor Recreation which is super fun! I'm also looking into studying at uni, something to do with animals...

as far as work goes, I'm a "Scientific Operations Officer" aka a Lab Assistant at a high school  but hey, its pretty fun there, we have a shark


----------



## Gordon (Feb 16, 2007)

croc_hunter_penny said:


> I have studied 3d Animation, Bar Service Practices, and Forklift Driving and decided they weren't for me :lol: and I'm currently studying Outdoor Recreation which is super fun! I'm also looking into studying at uni, something to do with animals...
> 
> as far as work goes, I'm a "Scientific Operations Officer" aka a Lab Assistant at a high school  but hey, its pretty fun there, we have a shark



is it a big shark or one of those little ones that look like fish? thats so eciting


----------



## craigryan (Feb 16, 2007)

i buy and sell used car wholesale, if in brisbane and want a car let me know.
cheers craig


----------



## IsK67 (Feb 16, 2007)

craigryan said:


> i buy and sell used car wholesale, if in brisbane and want a car let me know.
> cheers craig



Oh no. Not a used car salesman. 

IsK


----------



## croc_hunter_penny (Feb 16, 2007)

Gordon said:


> is it a big shark or one of those little ones that look like fish? thats so eciting



well she's still a baby, she hatched last april, but yes she's a real shark :lol:

here's a little pic:






she's a brown-banded bamboo shark, and she will only grow to about a metre long.
(they are the grey-coloured ones you see sitting on the bottom of those big tanks at the aquarium)


----------



## Gordon (Feb 16, 2007)

croc_hunter_penny said:


> well she's still a baby, she hatched last april, but yes she's a real shark :lol:
> 
> here's a little pic:
> 
> ...



That is sooo cool i saw one at the melbourne aqquarium last weekend can you have them in your house? lol i want one


----------



## dmx69errulz (Feb 16, 2007)

Baker


----------



## croc_hunter_penny (Feb 16, 2007)

yeah i think you can buy em for about $200. the only problem is that you need a reeeaaaally really big tank to keep an adult one in! 
The school i work at is running a program with UnderWater World to raise a bamboo shark from an egg, and then release it into the wild. We released one last year at the end of April, right after this one hatched, and this one will probably be released around April too (and at the rate she's eating, shes gonna outgrow my tank soon!) it'll sad to see her go, but maybe one day i'll invest in a massive tank for an adult one (or go get a job at UnderWater World hehehe)


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Feb 16, 2007)

do these sharks have a dorsal spine penny?
they look like theyd be closely related to port jackson shark..probaly not though


----------



## Gordon (Feb 16, 2007)

so how will it cope in the wild? if you guys are feeding it???


----------



## moosenoose (Feb 16, 2007)

I'm the worlds greatest draftsman!!


----------



## mitchyj (Feb 16, 2007)

im an apprentice electrician


----------



## Vat69 (Feb 16, 2007)

*Dear Moosey*

You should probable start wearing a cape, it'd make you look more professional. Like you take your 'world's best' seriously.

Or a heavy weight championship belt. Either way.


----------



## Bendarwin (Feb 16, 2007)

Aircraft Maintenance Engineer (Structural), RAAF, used to work on the Hornets, now on the Hawks.
Was a Boilermaker in the old days


----------



## moosenoose (Feb 16, 2007)

Vat69 said:


> You should probable start wearing a cape, it'd make you look more professional. Like you take your 'world's best' seriously.
> 
> Or a heavy weight championship belt. Either way.



I have advanced to wear my under-derps on the outside...does that count?? Although admittedly, even receiving strange looks from the clients has never really bothered me  Yep, "Worlds Greatest" sits well with me


----------



## kelly (Feb 16, 2007)

I'm a Site Starts Co-Ordinator for a building company


----------



## Vat69 (Feb 16, 2007)

Nice work! I'd like to see it next time you send me a car photo


----------



## noni (Feb 16, 2007)

director of my own marketing & communications consultancy


----------



## Ozzie Python (Feb 16, 2007)

i'm a mechanic, turned office worker, then decided i like mechanics again, then was over it again, and now working with family business and waiting to retire at 30 so i can do whatever i want, just got to find that winning lotto ticket!!!!


----------



## Lucas (Feb 16, 2007)

Disability support officer


----------



## Chrisreptile (Feb 16, 2007)

im a student, but i work at bunarong aquarium in frankston *in the reptile area*


----------



## dazza_wilto (Feb 16, 2007)

i am a pallet maker these days, but also a qualified chef


----------



## dazza_wilto (Feb 16, 2007)

thats what we all want to do ozzie python, if only we could be lucky enough


----------



## millzy555 (Feb 16, 2007)

Chrisreptile said:


> im a student, but i work at bunarong aquarium in frankston *in the reptile area*


 

They got anything good? (reptiles)


----------



## Elfir (Feb 16, 2007)

im an apprentice fitter


----------



## Adzo (Feb 16, 2007)

Elfir said:


> im an apprentice fitter


 
You fit apprentices? What into and where. Is that legal?


----------



## olivehydra (Feb 16, 2007)

I draw pretty pictures (well sometimes they're pretty). I like to colour in


----------



## bylo (Feb 16, 2007)

I'm a builder-cabinet maker


----------



## Chrisreptile (Feb 16, 2007)

millzy555 said:


> They got anything good? (reptiles)



Yeh, weve got a heap of diamonds, an olive, waters, bredlis, a childrens, a spotted.
blueys, ewds, gippys, gtf's, sbtf's, beardys.
and tonnes of fish.

Theyre all good, thats where i got my coastal in my avatar from.


----------



## pythoness (Feb 16, 2007)

I'm an artist and traniee wildlife officer part time, full time wildlife carer and mum.


----------



## aww yeah (Feb 16, 2007)

cool job how do you get to be a wildlife officer


----------



## Rossagon (Feb 16, 2007)

I work for the Department of Agriculture, Fisheries, and Forestry. Basicly a public servant. I break stuff and call it work


----------



## Jozz (Feb 16, 2007)

Assistant Vineyard Manager. I live on a 4500acre property with a large internationally renownd wetland! Great place to work and live!!! Plenty of herps! (there are bilby's and bettongs too. They have just built a feral proof fence around the whole property)


----------



## pythoness (Feb 16, 2007)

aww yeah said:


> cool job how do you get to be a wildlife officer


Try EPA, wildcare, aust care tree, and auz zoo hospital. all can point you in the right direction if your serious


----------



## tan (Feb 16, 2007)

Well I'm a mummy of three kids under 6 - tough job! Hubby runs our company which covers security systems (all electronic types), home theatres (supply and installs) and other home automation - of which the big perks are nice plasma tvs at home and a constantly updated home theatre system I get to "try out"!!


----------



## ZION (Feb 16, 2007)

I'm a medical student
aged-care worker
researcher in epaulette sharks (_Hemiscyllium ocellatum)_ and the Eastern Shovelnose Ray _(Aptychotrema rostrata_) - know how some of you like sci. names 
and have photography company


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Feb 16, 2007)

> Assistant Vineyard Manager. I live on a 4500acre property with a large internationally renownd wetland! Great place to work and live!!! Plenty of herps! (there are bilby's and bettongs too. They have just built a feral proof fence around the whole property)


are you near the coorong?


----------



## x_aussie_bloke_x (Feb 16, 2007)

School && Working At A Wildlifepark.....
Looking After My Animals I Keep...


----------



## Reptilia (Feb 16, 2007)

Pre Trade Zookeeper.


----------



## Lucas (Feb 16, 2007)

bum


----------



## junglepython2 (Feb 16, 2007)

I work with Kenny


----------



## slip_phreak (Feb 16, 2007)

3rd Year Apprentice electrician... work mainly in the CBD doing mainteneance and re-fits to offices


----------



## FAY (Feb 16, 2007)

We're homeless


----------



## hazzard (Feb 16, 2007)

Genetic Honeybee researcher


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Feb 16, 2007)

gumleaf said:


> permanent field agent for australian bureau of statistics



sounds like your one of those that sits in a deck chair counting cars!!! am i right? lol


----------



## Jozz (Feb 16, 2007)

Used to be at Langhorne creek (near the coorong), I'm in the Riverland now - It's bloody HOT here at the moment!


----------



## falconboy (Feb 16, 2007)

Self employed IT Consultant.

Hate it. 

Anyone want to give me a job? I'm not good at anything but IT though!


----------



## falconboy (Feb 16, 2007)

phoenix said:


> AO+



Care to elaborate? :shock:


----------



## Lozza (Feb 17, 2007)

6th (& thankgod final) year of zoology degree @ UNE
School Admin Manager/Computer Coordinator on the side


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Feb 17, 2007)

im a student and reptile keeper and soon to be a reptile breeder


----------



## Hawk (Feb 17, 2007)

Fulltime Dad -- house hubby


----------



## dellywatts (Feb 17, 2007)

Uni student (primary teaching) and Bunnings Worker


----------



## Magpie (Feb 17, 2007)

Onya Hawke! There's a few of us around these days


----------



## jessop (Feb 17, 2007)

have done a bit of everything...
started as a security patrol officer,
then pharmaceutical manufacturing (the legal kind LOL),
i worked on forklifts for a while,picking/packing
then office furniture installation,
manager of and machine setter for a natural beauty care place,
i sold porn for a while on the net (yes i probably spammed you at some stage),
i currently work in IT and stores but am also studying Gemology.
I hope one day to be a successful breeder of Australian pythons


----------

